# dream argument



## Preach (Feb 17, 2004)

This question is for Paul Manata. Paul, I'm a thorough going Vantillian, and former student at BTS. I talked to Mike Butler about the dream argument. I don't need help answering a non-Christian regarding whether or not the world is but a dream, etc. My question to you is how do you know that you are not dreaming right now? I want you to assume that a Christian (me) is asking you (a Christian) how do you know we are not dreaming right now? I'm not asking you to argue God's existence against an unbeliever. Just two Vantillians having a conversation. Help me answer this question brother. Thanks.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not Paul but how about this answer?

God is therefore I am.


----------



## Preach (Feb 17, 2004)

Paul, simplify it for me. What things are happening now that don't happen in dreams. Remember, we both agree that the Christian worldview is true.


----------



## Preach (Feb 18, 2004)

Paul, I appreciate your effort, and would like you to think through this for a while, then reply. Much of what you said is a great argument against the non-Christian view. Yet, when you dream, don't you believe it to be reality (an awakened state)? If you do, then how do you know this is not a dream? By the way, Mike Butler confirmed my argument against the dream argument of the nonbeliever, which is the standard transcendental argument for God's existence (ex. from the impossibility of the contrary, the nonChristian could not account for the mind body connection, the relationship between the subject of knowledge and the object of knowledge, language, rationality, etc...all of which he would need just to proffer the dream argument). thanks brother,
Bobby


----------

